# mangrove jack spots near brizzy



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Does anyone know some good spots around brisbane. It seems a bit pointless throwing big lures around if there aint none.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi MojoFunk,

I guess that is the question that we all ask ourselves from time to time. For sure they are around, and the only way to find them is to chuck lures or baits around. If I knew exactly where to find one, it would be mine mine mine, and too bad for anyone else. :lol: I reckon though if you give Pine River/Dohles rocks a fair go, you will be here telling us all about it! after telling us about all the flathead, catfish and other things!

Good luck mate :lol: 8)


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Turn of at Roys road takes you down to the passage, if you take the first turn right down to the camping ground there is a ramp.. Good luck..


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

try rock wall at fisherman's Is, in boggy creek , breakfast creek aquarium passage . i have caught jacks in all these spots on lure and live bait. there are a few other spots but i will let you find them :wink: . Milan


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

I just neeed to get my gear in order adn i'll be giving it a go. I am thinkin about getting a bigger spin setup instead of a baitcast (Save myself the pain of re-learning how to use one) what do you guys use :?:


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

by the way thanx 4 the spots. If anyone else has a hot spot they dont mind sharing leave it here and it'l be spoiled 4ever(Jokes)


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Mojofunk.

I went chasing Jacks last time I was up that way, no kayak however. Try the 
creeks running into Pummicestone Passage around Toorbul, you can head up 
quite some way. Tackle Shop on Gympie Rd Carseldine/Bald Hills can direct you to some good spots. In SE Qld try under bridges for success also. You may have to put in a *lot* of time, but when you do you'll be on cloud nine. 
Best of luck

Dave


----------

